# Further Greetings from South Texas



## dsantiso (Dec 22, 2009)

I am a member of Point Isabel No. 33 and Mercedes Table Lodge No. 1010. This is a great site! Good place to compare notes and share Masonic thoughts.

Fraternally,

Dylan T. Santiso


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## dsantiso (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, good to me here!


----------



## JTM (Dec 22, 2009)

welcome to the conversation, things can get pretty lively.


----------



## dsantiso (Dec 22, 2009)

That's what I've heard...love a goood lively discussion


----------



## wwinger (Dec 24, 2009)

Glad you found it. I hope you enjoy it as much as I have. Merry Christmas to you. See you Monday morning.


----------

